# Biller Jones #14



## privvydigger (Aug 21, 2009)

I got this at the church rummage sale a week or so ago....50 cents
 It is 3 piece mold sides and top.  Repro cause its embossed THT 2004 on bottom Nice and crude and some wave to the glass. Nice big one for sure.......
 I'm curious about the name BILLER JONES #14


----------

